# Alarm problem



## Sentra95 (May 2, 2005)

Okay, I just bought my car like a month ago a Nissan Sentra 95 GXE. And it has power locks connected to the alarm. So in the morining when I open my car and close I activate the alarm with the controller and car locks but the alarm keeps beeping. Like 2 seconds pass and it beeps and it keeps going on like this. This only happends sometimes mostly in the morning and at night. 

What could it be???


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Are all of your doors, hood and trunk shut mine sometimes will do that if they are not. I cant think of anything else it could be


----------

